# AE 24w HID Flashlight VS 1MCP Spotlight-beam shots



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

I decided to test out my AE Powerlight and compare it to an old 1 million candlepower spotlight I had laying up in my shed. Not sure on the wattage of the spotlight. It has a 7.5 inch reflector and is being run off a car battery. It is made my Sunspot and is called "the power light" and is made in China. I don't have much information on it but it had a handle that turned into a small tripod. Probably 15 years old or so but still works good. Here are some beam shots 
first is day time pic and the two different lights


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

I didn't get the tops of the trees in that last pic but they are about 150 yards away or so. The trees close up are around 50 yards or so. Here is the AE Powerlight


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the Sunspot "The Powerlight"


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

These first pics are just the lights up in the air. Guess which one is which?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

Another AE


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

Sunspot


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

another


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

50yrds


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

50yrds


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

150yrds


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

150yrds. Its the trees on the top of the pic that are 150yrds away. They are up on a hill in our nieghbor's property.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

AE



straight up


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 23, 2006)

On the last pic, I had the AE pointing straight up on our deck out back and I went up into the front yard to take the pic. I couldn't get the whole thing in one picture. The blue light went up into the dark sky several hundered feet, total insanity This AE Powerlight amazes me every time I fire it up


----------



## spinkid (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice post. I just got my AE powerlight back from repair and I am extremely happy with it. The other night we had some really dense fog and I fired up the light and it was amazing on what it lit up. Obviously the beam didn't shoot very far, but my yard and the sky just lit up like one huge lightbulb. My neighbor even asked me the next day what I was shining to light up the sky.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow Aaron! Way to go on your pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Aaron for these impressive pics!

I`ll get me a HID light this year but want to buy a flashlight style light.

Guess the AE24 belongs to the brightest lights in this category or is the brightest!?


----------



## ianb (Mar 24, 2006)

Aaron, excellent photos and thanks for the great advice you gave me when I wanted to get one. I recently got mine and it has knocked my socks off, a great introduction to HID lights, a very impressive output. I had a go at beam shots the other night and only got one to come out at all...
...and it looks c**p when tiny and hosted...

http://photos.fotango.com/p/eba00364382f00000098.jpg

but it was very impressive, with the furthest trees over 100m away and majorly illuminated!

thanks, Ian


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. This sure is a fun light to play with.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 25, 2006)

Mine went on a Diet 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1335076#post1335076


Mac


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone else have any cool AE Powerlight beam shots?


----------

